# DIY Outdoor Stealth



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 12, 2007)

*Found this when i was searching the net this morning. Thought maybe some of you outdoor growers might find interesting. Wasn't any pictures but what the hell.  *

*This is what i saw i my 2 day trip into the mountains.*

*Small pine logs about 8 inches in diameter were piled on top of each other to form a 8' x 8' square. The top logs on the opposite sides were 16 feet long so that when the lid opened every 12 hours it could slide along the races/rails. The top was made of 2-4' x 8' plywood and was camouflaged with both the green moss and silver along with an odd twig here and there. The sides were about 3 feet high maybe a tad bit more. Soil was built up around the sides and flowers and foliage were planted around the structure. No light could get in the sides or top when the lid was closed. *

*A 6 volt solor panel should face south and it connects to a 6 volt deep cycle battery which in turn connects to a 600 watt square wave inverter. You can now connect your timer and plug in the garage door motor which opens every 12 hours for 12 hours then shuts. *

*Just thought it was interesting and maybe some of you can do something with it.  *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 12, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *A 6 volt solor panel should face south and it connects to a 6 volt deep cycle battery which in turn connects to a 600 watt square wave inverter. You can now connect your timer and plug in the garage door motor which opens every 12 hours for 12 hours then shuts.*


 
Hahahahaah, that's wild as hell man! Imagine the park rangers face while he takes a break next to this when it opens.....whathehell?????:cop: :shocked: 

Hahhahahahaa, what will people think of next? Show me a problem and I'll show you two hundred stoners that can solve it!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 12, 2007)

*Some of the best minds in the world are stoned.  *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 12, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Some of the best minds in the world are stoned.  *


 
Thank you, thank you very much.....

hehe


----------



## Hick (Oct 13, 2007)

GA!..now that's what I call "plugged into a _current_ bush"..


----------



## Oscar (Oct 14, 2007)

Here's what I'd use.

Good 'ole cement and the dimensions are right, too!


----------



## Oscar (Oct 17, 2007)

I've been thinking about this thread for a few days now!

Let's suppose someone has health issues and can't go far into the bush! 
They could use a pool of some sort that they'd install a light-proof rolling tarp on a timer.
With a little tweaking I'd bet some inside growers might give it a shot! I also see possibilities people that grow hydro, imagine doing "Outdoor Hydroponics"! 

_Having the growing experience plus a little mechanical know-how, this idea has many possibilities._



:clap:​


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow, Oscar.  That *is* a nifty idea!  A grow pool. 

PB


----------



## Oscar (Oct 19, 2007)

Check this link out......an automatic pool cover!

http://www.coverpools.com/


----------



## Vegs (Nov 11, 2007)

That's bringing back some ol' Cheech and Chong flashbacks!


----------



## allgrownup (Nov 24, 2007)

(neighbor kid)Uh, can i swim in your pool?

No.......its broken

well can i skate in your pool?

No.......its broken


LOL


----------



## allgrownup (Nov 24, 2007)

the best part of this setup is being able to open my grow room by REMOTE CONTROL. sweeeeeeeeeet.


----------



## Old Bud (Dec 10, 2007)

I think there was something like that on a Weeds episode. (I didn't see it personally). Had plants growing in the empty pool but the nasty neighbor filled it with water.


----------



## Oscar (Jan 2, 2008)

Say one took the pool out into the bush and had it all set up complete with solar panel, deep cycle battery, timer and voila!

I'd camo the sides and use a black liner inside the pool!


----------



## Oscar (Nov 19, 2008)

Bump.........I've been working on the wiring diagram and will post it up soon.

I'm using a reversable motor, deep cycle battery (825 cca) , invertor, timer and solar panel.


----------

